# How do i turn on an iMac ?



## john1

Hi,

How do i turn on an iMac ?

John


----------



## jfm429

If its one of the newer ones, the power button's on the back near the bottom (left-hand side on the aluminum ones, right-hand side on the older ones.)


----------



## john1

Thank you "IMAntiSym1",

It looks like this picture.
I think its broken, i cant get it to do anything past a low beep.

John


----------



## ferrija1

On that Mac (a G3), the power button is, like on all iMacs before the G4, located on the front, just to the left of the right speaker.


----------



## VegasACF

I was going to say, "tell it how _beautiful_ it looks in Bondi Blue, and how you've never been with a computer that was quite so attractive," while gently stimulating its I/O ports.

But the above will probably work better.

(just trying to lighten the mood--sorry--nothing more to add--it's been too long since I've been near such a machine)


----------



## tomdkat

VegasACF said:


> I was going to say, "tell it how _beautiful_ it looks in Bondi Blue, and how you've never been with a computer that was quite so attractive," while gently stimulating its I/O ports.


 I'll have to give that a try. 

Peace...


----------

